# Any Iverson folks who might be able to help with info on bike?



## Caddis (Apr 8, 2022)

Help with year and is seat original?


----------



## The Spokemaster (Apr 8, 2022)

Re-welded top tube to head tube


----------



## nick tures (Apr 8, 2022)

cool looking bike !!


----------



## kostnerave (Apr 9, 2022)

Hi, Nice Iverson. I would guess early '70's because of the pedal reflectors and the BMA-6 decal on the seat tube. I don't think the saddle is original. Many years ago I owned a new old stock example in orange, and it had a cheap, very shiny black saddle with silver stripes screened on the surface. I do believe the tires are original to the bike. Outside of the weld repair, you have a really clean example. It was an inexpensive bike and not many survived. Nice find!


----------



## AndyA (Apr 9, 2022)

Nice! I was thinking that if someone had that bike on our block when I was a kid, someone would have tried putting a Roman candle in the back end of that top tube.


----------

